# TransWorld report



## kend (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I guess I'll post this to this forum in case any one thinks this is spam. I thought I could give you guys an update on TranWorld '06. We got here Wed. and set up our booth on the second floor with all of the other Haunted Attraction stuff. We are wall and illusions look great and I am presenting to about 30-25 people at a time. Other vendors have incredible stuff here are Unit 70 and Distortions. Both of these have been some of my all time favorites and they are not dissappointing here. I don't know if Unit 70's stuff in on their website yet but it is amazing. Giant Horse skeletons with dark riders. Anyway I could go on for days about the dark zone and me loosing my voice, but I don't know if it is interesting. Let me know if should continue.

Ken Dobson
(I'll leave out my signature stuff till I put it on the signature page- Illusionator, Inc)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Man, I wish I was at TW. Maybe in a few years. Keep us updated.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

KEND, I want to say, you are doing my dream job. Welcome to our our little place in hell, and I hope to chat with you more about your business. You seem like a real standup guy, and I am a pretty good judge of character. Yup, you are indeed a character..LOL!

Great wall stuff...I love your fireplace illusion as well...please share how you do it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, Ken I just went by there today. I should have some picture up shortly. The pictures are not the greatest. There were so many people, it was hard to get a good shot. I just updating photobucket now. I even got to met and take a picture of Marilyn. You will be able to see her as well.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Ken, what you really missed was on the 1st floor. Oh, my god the honeys. At 2pm today they had the adult Halloween costume show. Oh, my god. I ran out of memory for that one. OH well. I can't believe you didn't see use walk by Ken. My wife had her Unpleasant Street shirt on and I had last years Halloweenforum shirt on. I even got to talk to Midnight syndicate, which are on the 1st floor.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Since I have to wait till all the pictures upload, I will give you a taste of one of the photos. This is the floor where Ken is at. Take a look.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

nice pics dt .........get more please


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I do. Here they are.

http://photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Transworld/


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

wow! thanks for sharing those. Now I just have to figure out how to reproduce some of those on the cheap.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds like all went well KenD. How were the sales? By all means let's hear the rest of it.


----------



## kend (Mar 7, 2006)

*Am I tired*

What a show. I actually did meet a couple people from out here. Sorry I don't remember your names. Friday through Sunday was very busy yesterday was a little slow. Unfortunately I didn't get to travel downstairs to see the scantily clad ladies (although some heard about us and traveled up to our booth to see us). Everyone was upstairs Gholish Galeeries, Unit 70, Distortions just to name a few. The Dark zone was pretty cool(although I only got to see it when it was being set up). I was showing our walls and illusions to up to 25 people at a time so I could roam that much. Anyway, I am flying out today and I'll write more soon.

Ken Dobson
[email protected]
http://www.illusionator.com


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ken,
It was a pleasure meeting you ( my wife was the one on Friday morning pushing buttons and looking behind everything).
I do hope the show went well for you and have a safe trip!

Jeff


----------

